

[Poll] What would you learn, and how much would you pay? - gmaster1440
http://iwanttolearn.heroku.com/

======
sebg
You should raise the price or multiply everything by a factor of at least 10
to 100. <http://teamtreehouse.com/> just raise 4.75million dollars around the
sandbox you are playing in and they have 10k + paying members. Which means you
are playing in a great sandbox - congrats, though it also means that if your
competitors are charging your rates per month, then you should at least charge
what they are charging right now per month or more.

------
sejje
Was hoping this wasn't just a poll. I'd sign up.

In case this post comes to much, I'm a hobbyist pythonista looking to elevate
myself to "employable," most likely to do contract work and advance my own
projects.

I'm willing to pay. Anybody know anybody?

~~~
gmaster1440
It may be just a poll for now, but there are definite plans for providing such
lessons.

